# Royals - Mixing Hets



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

What happens if you breed 2 royals together if they are both hets...but for a different morph?

For example...het albino x het pied.

Would you get any visable results, double hets or nothing??

Ta,
From a genetics idiot.
Gary.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Because they are both hets, they have only 1 gene for that morph pair, therefore only 50% of offspring will inherit it, (if you go by probability) so 50% will be het albino and 50% het pied. Only problem is the two aren't exclusive, so you are more likely to get something like;

25% het albino & pied
25% het albino
25% het pied
25% normal

I think...


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

you'd get no visable results....

the offspring would be a mixture... each could carry either no hets, one het, or both hets... but there'd be no way of telling which if any other than breeding them to a visual once they were old enough :smile:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Short answer is 1/4 genetically normal, 1/4 het pied, 1/4 het albino, and 1/4 double het for albino and pied. All would look normal. 

Do you want the long answer explaining why this result occurs?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

just dont. That is all.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

No thats fine...was asking more out of curiosity thats all.

I'll do a bit more reading when i have time as im sure there are plenty of sites that explain the ins and outs of genetics.

Ta.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

if your going to mess around with hets only do it with visuals that way you can guarantee whats coming out if they are recessive.

Dont bother if youve only got hets to begin with.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

This is one of the reasons why double recessive royals are rather rare and expensive. To create an albino pied, you'd first of all need a visual pied and a visual albino, then mate them together to produce normals, and then mate the offspring together, hoping for the one in sixteen shot at the double recessive.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

All good fun though :no1:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> I'll do a bit more reading when i have time as im sure there are plenty of sites that explain the ins and outs of genetics.
> 
> Ta.


Most of the sites do a poor job of explaining genetics. Here is one of the better sites, Genetics

That site is for corn snakes, but the principles are the same in corn snakes, royal pythons, fruit flies, corn, etc. The main thing lacking is how to handle dominant and codominant mutants, because nobody has turned up any in corn snakes (so far).


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Tops said:


> All good fun though :no1:


Definitely. I have a pair of normals going in together soon, crossing all fingers for my one in sixteen.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

toyah said:


> Definitely. I have a pair of normals going in together soon, crossing all fingers for my one in sixteen.


normals that are het i hope? and not just normals? :lol2:
Might be a long wait if that was the case


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Tops said:


> normals that are het i hope? and not just normals? :lol2:
> Might be a long wait if that was the case


Heh yes, that would be poorer odds than just one in sixteen  These two are het albino and axanthic.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

toyah said:


> These two are het albino and axanthic.


Edit: I was being slow. Axanthic x albino = snows very nice. Ive never seen one.

I was thinking of another mix.


----------

